# Starting the RV remodel



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I remodeled our RV about 3 or 4 years ago, using Waverly fabrics in cream, yellow and red. I'm totally sick of the country cottage look, and I'm finally starting my remodel job.

I have the first curtain for the bedroom done! LOL it's not much, but it goes great with the comforter I chose (black with cream paisley, shams are black and tan striped). I'll add a picture of the bedroom when I have all 3 windows done.

The beige fabric here is upholstery weight fabric, the black is faux suede, and the black stripes are grosgrain ribbon.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice CJ - and those are colors I'd expect you to choose.

Angie


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks Great! Put Up Pics Of Inside Of Your Rv!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking forward to more pics. The curtain looks great.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL...cute little mini curtains for an RV!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished the bedroom curtains! I still have to reupholster those little corner things (see blue arrow) on the slide, and add some stuff to the dresser, but otherwise this room has a whole new look! I really should make a new duvet cover for the feather comforter at the foot of the bed, but the color isn't actually "off" as much as it appears in the picture. Maybe later.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

You are so talented...I love all the pictures you post of your projects! We bought an old old old camper and I am going to try to make new drapes...emphasis on Try, lol....

Am not much of a sewer or quilter, but I love looking at your projects.....

Annie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

_Those_ are the pictures I wanted to see! Everything in place. 
It looks phenomenal, CJ. :clap:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! The living room/kitchen area is going to be more of a challenge. DH will be out of town for about a month, so hopefully I'll make some progress on it, unless of course we finally get FALL weather instead of winter weather, in which case I will be working outside!


----------

